# SLOT CAR MAN....very funny...hahahahhaahahaahha



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

I found this SLOT CAR MAN link






my apologies if everyone has seen this already.

Bob...he failed his drivers test 14 times...hahahahahaha...zilla


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

That is too funny, thanks Zilla !


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*slot car man*

that's funny as heck that's how he drives lol :wave::tongue::hat::thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I wouldn't talk Mr. Spackle!!! Too funny Bob!!! Thanks!! :lol:


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

" hi honey...can you pick me up?...yeah I'm at the curve again"......LMAO!!!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

glad to see everyone in a Chuckling mood....man I couldn't believe this when I saw it...hahahahahahahahaha


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Had to watch it again!!!


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Funny as heck, I watched it twice before I read any comments. I like the "i'm at the curve again" part the best.


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

I like the pile of cars on the corner,like me when I am practicing


----------



## blue55conv (May 23, 2007)

I sure would like to view this video. It appears as all white on my PC. Is there a setting that I need to change?


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Try clicking the "youtube" button on the bottom of the video. It'll open in a new tab directly on youtube. If that doesn't help, then it's probably a setting in your computer, or you need to update your flash player. Try a different video there and see if it's just that video.


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

.......


----------



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

WAAAAY Too good; Excellent job Zilla!!! 

Tom


----------



## blue55conv (May 23, 2007)

slotcarman12078 said:


> Try clicking the "youtube" button on the bottom of the video. It'll open in a new tab directly on youtube. If that doesn't help, then it's probably a setting in your computer, or you need to update your flash player. Try a different video there and see if it's just that video.


All imbedded YouTube videos work the same for me. I can hear the audio, but the screen is white.

I went to YouTube and found the video. It is hilarious. There was another one where he doesn't crash. Maybe that is the politically correct version. Then there is a short one where the neighbor thinks the controller is a watering hose. Nice stuff.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Too freaking funny!!!!!:freak:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

is it an ad for lottery?
too funny


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

alpink said:


> is it an ad for lottery?
> too funny


Yes it is...both counts.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Hahaha - cool


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

brownie374 said:


> I like the pile of cars on the corner,like me when I am practicing


I thought it was Honda's track.


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*video*

sry ed its not my track. I watched it 6 or 7 times lmao that's how he drives lol sry joe I had to.


----------



## foxkilo (Mar 27, 2008)

Come thing of it, reckon its time for another invention.

The slotted child short slotkid.

No longer losing kits on the street or in malls no there are right there were one expects them. 

Okay, creativity on the side of the kids is ever so slightly restricted but imagine the gain for the parents.

The idea has to be worked on in more detail before its finalized and put in production. You know all this legal matters etc. But we will get there. Promised.

Mario


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Honda's right, sort of. When I used L&J, any magnet type cars would be stuck so well to the track due to high rail height, that I would have to give them so much controller just to get them to move they'd go from sitting to flying off the first curve they encountered. :lol:


----------



## leonus (Dec 17, 2013)

Very funny, thanks for sharing that


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)




----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

+++1+++ I think putting a big field next to "the curve" is a great idea. You know who you are.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

[email protected],

HAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHA...something is wrong with the hose...hahahahaha

Man I have not searched for other SLOT CAR MAN videos but, it seems like I need to.

Bob...thanks for the laugh...zilla


----------

